# 2008 Isaac Impulse Build



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

*2008 Isaac Impulse Build - My Stimulus Check is GONE!*

I just finished building this new 2008 Isaac Impulse.

I took it on a 40 mile ride this afternoon and all I can say is WOW! What impressed me most and caught me by total surprise was the Selle SMP Saddle. It was so comfortable to ride on. SRAM Red is butter. This is my 2nd bike built with full SRAM Red. I just love it. It's better than any group I have raced. (Regretfully even my faithful Campy Record Groups) 

This is my 1st Isaac Frameset and I am so impressed with it that I now want to buy a SONIC Frameset next year. Frame is so comfortable yet stiff in all the right places. I love the BB and the straight fork. What a combo. 

The frame specs broken down are as follows:

54cm 2008 Isaac Impulse
SRAM RED Group
Zero Gravity Limited Edition N.E.R.D. Brake Calipers (Incredible in every way)
DEDA Supernatura Handlebar Dark Metal
Deda 100 Stem Dark Metal
Ksyrium SL Premium Wheelset
Michelin Pro3 Race Tires
Selle SMP GLIDER Saddle
Speedplay Zero Pedals
Controltech Carbon Cages
Total Weight: 14.3 lbs as seen here

Enjoy the pics! I hope you like them. :thumbsup:


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

Damn fine that bike is.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow, that's amazing, I saw an Isaac for the first time yesterday, if your's is like that one the heat tube is huge.

Just curious, what does that beast weigh?


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

Unreal. I want one!!!


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

threesportsinone said:


> Wow, that's amazing, I saw an Isaac for the first time yesterday, if your's is like that one the heat tube is huge.
> 
> Just curious, what does that beast weigh?


The weight is 14.3 lbs as pictured. :thumbsup:


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Really nice.

Consider a silver seatpost.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

terry b said:


> Really nice.
> 
> Consider a silver seatpost.


The seatpost comes with the frame and is made by Isaac. I kept it because it only weighs 120 grams. It is a mighty fine post too. It doesn't get stuck in the seat tube like a lot of the other carbon frames I have built. It goes in and comes out at the turn of the seat collar. For this reason I have kept it. :thumbsup:


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Yea, I figured. And it looks like a nice post. I just have this thing about stems and posts matching. I really like that Deda dark silver combination, I have them on my Crumpton. Had to search a bit for a reasonably matched post.


----------



## Paul1PA (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow, this bike really does it for me! Definitely ranks up there as one of the nicest builds I've ever seen. Great choice of components. The Zero Gravity brakes themselves are drool worthy. 

You know, I never heard of Isaac composite frames before. And unfortunately, their website currently has limited access (a major update is planned on May 20th). But, looks like this is a German company. Seemed like a rather strange name for a bike too, but then I discovered it's in honor of the famous physicist. 










Paul


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Paul1PA said:


> Wow, this bike really does it for me! Definitely ranks up there as one of the nicest builds I've ever seen. Great choice of components. The Zero Gravity brakes themselves are drool worthy.
> 
> You know, I never heard of Isaac composite frames before. And unfortunately, their website currently has limited access (a major update is planned on May 20th). But, looks like this is a German company. Seemed like a rather strange name for a bike too, but then I discovered it's in honor of the famous physicist.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that I could be the one to introduce you to the brand. They are indeed a German company. The bikes are all designed around the philosophy of Isaac Newtons's Egg Theory. That being, the egg is the strongest lightest natural structure in nature. They use this theory as the foundation of their design work. The frames are designed in Germany but they are made in Taiwan. The finish quality is BETTER than my Colnago C50. The ride is out of this world. Like no other I have ridden. 

I just got back from a a 2nd 55 mile spin this morning. What a joy to ride this machine. I swear the balance of this bike is not easily described in words. My avg. speed on this bike for the 2 rides has been average 23.2 MPH and my averge watts have been in the 410 range. But the crazy thing is that my legs feel fresh even after the ride. There is literally NO ROAD BUZZ when riding this bike. This in itself is a testament because the roads I train on are out in the middle of no where and are not maintained by the county very well. 

It was definitely money well spent. I am getting my money's worth on this build.


----------



## Paul1PA (Sep 16, 2006)

master2129 said:


> I'm glad that I could be the one to introduce you to the brand. They are indeed a German company. The bikes are all designed around the philosophy of Isaac Newtons's Egg Theory.


I really appreciate the extra info on Isaac bikes. For sure, I'll be checking out their website again once the new updates are ready. Could be dangerous to my wallet though! 

Hope you continue to enjoy the new ride. Sounds like you found the perfect bike for your needs! :thumbsup:

Paul


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Beautiful bike! Sounds like it is treating you right.

I was actually poking around online checking out the Isaac lineup a few days ago. But I was more interested in their "lower" end models like the Kelvin. I would be interested to see how comparable their lineup is top to bottom.

Were able to buy yours locally or did you go thru an online dealer?


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

crumjack said:


> Beautiful bike! Sounds like it is treating you right.
> 
> I was actually poking around online checking out the Isaac lineup a few days ago. But I was more interested in their "lower" end models like the Kelvin. I would be interested to see how comparable their lineup is top to bottom.
> 
> Were able to buy yours locally or did you go thru an online dealer?


I purchased the bike locally from my friend who owns a shop. He got it for me after I begged him to reach out the US Distributor. 

As for the Kelvin, it is built with the same premise as the the higher end frames. The only difference is that it weighs a bit more and is less expensive. I don't think you can go wrong with any of their frames. They are all well built and have solid engineering to back up the design work. It's worth a try. :thumbsup:


----------



## titanio1 (Nov 11, 2005)

My issac force is about 2 1/2 now, full record and no complain about it......


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

titanio said:


> My issac force is about 2 1/2 now, full record and no complain about it......


This was one of the reasons I bought one. Isaac Owners tend to keep their bikes for a while and they all had nothing but great things to say about them.


----------



## titanio1 (Nov 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: 100% agree


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

titanio said:


> :thumbsup: 100% agree


Titanio I do have a questiuon from you. After 2.5 years have you seen any degredation in your BB stiffness? Have any creaks or fork weaknesses manifested themselves?


----------



## titanio1 (Nov 11, 2005)

Not from makes sure your front QR is properly set. Did you notice a flex in your front end doing normal riding?, sprinting?


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

titanio said:


> Not from makes sure your front QR is properly set. Did you notice a flex in your front end doing normal riding?, sprinting?


No my bike is 100% mechanically flawless. I was just asking you to see if after 2.5 years if anything on the frame has gone awry. Since your frame has more miles on it. I was just curious. My frame is performing perfectly. No noises or creaks whatsoever.:thumbsup:


----------



## titanio1 (Nov 11, 2005)

master2129 said:


> No my bike is 100% mechanically flawless. I was just asking you to see if after 2.5 years if anything on the frame has gone awry. Since your frame has more miles on it. I was just curious. My frame is performing perfectly. No noises or creaks whatsoever.:thumbsup:



like a said, excellent(worry free) bike, check my toys .....one for road and my cervelo of course for duathlon.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2415083210/


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

So, I saw an Isaac in person for the first time the day before I saw this thread, then I went to my local crit and an entire team was riding Impulses. Now that I've seen the frame in person it is all the more impressive, congrats on your bike.

I don't think I could own one though, not now that I know the reasoning behind the name, every time I rode it I would think back to high school physics and calculus, and that would just ruin the ride.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

threesportsinone said:


> So, I saw an Isaac in person for the first time the day before I saw this thread, then I went to my local crit and an entire team was riding Impulses. Now that I've seen the frame in person it is all the more impressive, congrats on your bike.
> 
> I don't think I could own one though, not now that I know the reasoning behind the name, every time I rode it I would think back to high school physics and calculus, and that would just ruin the ride.


My friend don't let that physics and calculus nightmare stop you. 

The rush of the wind in your face and the lack of road buzz will lull you into an utterly peaceful state. Even when grinding up a hill or trying to maintain 500 watt intervals. The Impulse will make it all so much worth it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Strings (Mar 25, 2007)

There is a review of the 2008 Isaac Sonic at Cyclingnews if you are interested. Some really nice pictures too.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2008/reviews/isaac_sonic08


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

*That is an amazing looking bike*

Love the color, build, components. Very well done. However, your average speed 23.2mph seems unrealistic. Do you mean on the flats or over the whole 55 mile ride? I doubt the pros average that on solo rides. Regardless, beautiful bike. 




master2129 said:


> I'm glad that I could be the one to introduce you to the brand. They are indeed a German company. The bikes are all designed around the philosophy of Isaac Newtons's Egg Theory. That being, the egg is the strongest lightest natural structure in nature. They use this theory as the foundation of their design work. The frames are designed in Germany but they are made in Taiwan. The finish quality is BETTER than my Colnago C50. The ride is out of this world. Like no other I have ridden.
> 
> I just got back from a a 2nd 55 mile spin this morning. What a joy to ride this machine. I swear the balance of this bike is not easily described in words. My avg. speed on this bike for the 2 rides has been average 23.2 MPH and my averge watts have been in the 410 range. But the crazy thing is that my legs feel fresh even after the ride. There is literally NO ROAD BUZZ when riding this bike. This in itself is a testament because the roads I train on are out in the middle of no where and are not maintained by the county very well.
> 
> It was definitely money well spent. I am getting my money's worth on this build.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Lazyrider said:


> Love the color, build, components. Very well done. However, your average speed 23.2mph seems unrealistic. Do you mean on the flats or over the whole 55 mile ride? I doubt the pros average that on solo rides. Regardless, beautiful bike.


That was the average speed over the 2 rides I had reported on. I have my Garmin Data to prove it. I used to race in Europe for 7 years. I can still ride pretty fast for an old guy. I was a lot faster as a youth. 

The route was relatively flat with some nice rollers. Although today I did a climb on the bike with a 16% grade over 2.2 miles. What a nice climb on this machine. It performed flawlessly on the way up and did great the rest of the route too. 

Thanks for the compliment. Kudos to Isaac.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

master2129 said:


> My friend don't let that physics and calculus nightmare stop you.
> 
> The rush of the wind in your face and the lack of road buzz will lull you into an utterly peaceful state. Even when grinding up a hill or trying to maintain 500 watt intervals. The Impulse will make it all so much worth it. :thumbsup:


I'll stick to my current reasoning, I'm trying not to fall into the habit of building up dream bikes every year, at least not until I marry a wealthy woman. 

I just built up a Kestrel [Evoke] this weekend to replace the 200ems that I crashed in November, I love it. Yesterday I rode a Litespeed Archon (awesome) with full DA (meh) and Zipp 404's (amazing), I like the Kestrel alot better (hard to beat near perfect geometry, for me) but now I want those wheels.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

Here is a presentation on the Isaac Sonic by an Isaac representative.
http://testrider.com/fly.aspx?layout=player&video=19


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

*Race or no racing*

in your past, that is impressive for what I am assuming are solo rides. One of the nice bikes on the threads lately. 





master2129 said:


> That was the average speed over the 2 rides I had reported on. I have my Garmin Data to prove it. I used to race in Europe for 7 years. I can still ride pretty fast for an old guy. I was a lot faster as a youth.
> 
> The route was relatively flat with some nice rollers. Although today I did a climb on the bike with a 16% grade over 2.2 miles. What a nice climb on this machine. It performed flawlessly on the way up and did great the rest of the route too.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. Kudos to Isaac.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

dekindy said:


> Here is a presentation on the Isaac Sonic by an Isaac representative.
> http://testrider.com/fly.aspx?layout=player&video=19


Cool site, thanks for the link!


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Lazyrider said:


> in your past, that is impressive for what I am assuming are solo rides. One of the nice bikes on the threads lately.


I train with Powercranks. You should try them. I have trained with them for 4 years now and they keep me strong and fast.


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*In needs*

white hoods.

Nice build.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

Alex_C said:


> white hoods.
> 
> Nice build.


I thought about it. Possibly after the season is up I may toy with the idea a bit more. It's just that white hoods get dirty so fast and then they look more grey than white after 500 miles. :thumbsup:


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Just curious, why not go with the carbon bars?


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

PigmyRacer said:


> Just curious, why not go with the carbon bars?


I've already snapped 2 carbon bars. I should have learned my lesson after the 1st failure. Plus these Deda Bars weigh LESS than my old carbon bars. Go figure! Many of the Pro have gone back to ALU bars. Especially the stronger sprinters. :thumbsup:


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

That website is awesome!


----------



## isvicke (Jun 5, 2008)

That's a great bike setup!!! I just picked my Impulse up four weeks ago. This is one amazing ride! I'm a stocky guy (for road standards) at 175lbs and the power transfer is incredible, stiff through corners, and it climbs like a goat. My setup is slightly heavier: 

54cm 2008 Isaac Impulse
Campy Record Group
FSA Handle bar and stem
Campy Eurus Wheelset
Conti. Grand Prix Attack Force Tires
Selle Italia SLR Saddle
Look Kleo Carbon Pedals
Torelli Carbon Cages
Topeak Micro Rocket Mini Pump (yeah yeah..I know)
Cateye V3 Computer 
Total Weight: 16.4 lbs

Ian


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

isvicke said:


> That's a great bike setup!!! I just picked my Impulse up four weeks ago. This is one amazing ride! I'm a stocky guy (for road standards) at 175lbs and the power transfer is incredible, stiff through corners, and it climbs like a goat. My setup is slightly heavier:
> 
> 54cm 2008 Isaac Impulse
> Campy Record Group
> ...


Your build turned out nice! Don't you just love Isaac?


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

Wow! Your bike is pretty sick looking!


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey 2129, Why are you getting rid of your bike so soon?

http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-ISAAC-IMPU...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

There is a bike exactly like yours currently posted for sale on E-Bay. If it is yours, what is the reason for selling? Why are you getting rid of it so fast?


----------



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

the saddle is a little odd but if its comfy then it works

other than that, gorgeuous build. its just crying out for white hoods though


----------



## shapeofthings (Sep 12, 2008)

he mentioned his friend runs a shop. My guess is that he is able to buy at cost. Selling his Isaac on ebay will probably get him close to a whole new rig.
I used to buy all new snowboard kit each year when my friends ran shops. If you can, why not? New gear is always fun.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Did you ever sell the Impulse? I think I saw it on E-Bay...

If so, have you upgraded to a Sonic or Ultrasonic? Looks like for 2009 the Sonic is taking the place of the Impulse and the Ultrasonic is taking the place of the Sonic. 

I'd be interested to hear any more updates/comparisons of the Issac frames. Specifically can you talk more about vertical compliance and comfort?


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

uscsig51 said:


> Did you ever sell the Impulse? I think I saw it on E-Bay...
> 
> If so, have you upgraded to a Sonic or Ultrasonic? Looks like for 2009 the Sonic is taking the place of the Impulse and the Ultrasonic is taking the place of the Sonic.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear any more updates/comparisons of the Issac frames. Specifically can you talk more about vertical compliance and comfort?


Actually that bike was my Bro-in-Laws. He owns a few Shops and we built identical bikes. He did sell it too for I think $3500.00. Who ever bought it got a steal. The bike sells for near $7000 as built retail.

He is bringing in some new Argon 18's and also a new line called Focus. Knowing him he'll have 5 new bikes to test out before Spring 2009 hits. What a life.


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

best looking bike i've seen, i think i'd take this over a prince...no joke.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

simplyhankk said:


> best looking bike i've seen, i think i'd take this over a prince...no joke.


I agree! Everytime this thread gets bumped back up, I have to click on to check out the photos. Sweet looking bikes indeed, and this is coming from a "steel is real" rider :thumbsup:


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

*recall FYI*

http://www.isaac-carbon.info/22.0.html?&L=1&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=46&tx_ttnews[backPid]=20&cHash=906e9f9608


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

+1. And do something about the rust on that pedal screw, it lets the whole side down.


----------



## STEELIZREAL (Apr 8, 2009)

wow! you and your brother build the same bikes? are you the brothers schleck? i can't believe you can average that MPH and have PowerCranks and have some kind of powermeter. i'm a pretty solid CAT 3 and i don't even have that. still living off your token-USA residual payments, george?


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

i don't understand lol


----------



## STEELIZREAL (Apr 8, 2009)

lol lol lol_ it probably wasn't meant for you to understand _lol lol lol lol


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

Issac is going out of business unless the find someone to buy it...

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/isaac-in-voluntary-liquidation-21054

that stinks


----------



## s.willia.h (May 6, 2009)

Does Isaac generally run small or big for the frame size? If you had to compare this frame to anything you have ridden in the past? I am in awe of this brand and am considering purchasing an Impulse.


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

Isaac is going out of business buddy

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/isaac-in-voluntary-liquidation-21054


----------



## s.willia.h (May 6, 2009)

That's right Isaac is going out of business. A friend of mine wants to purchase a Impulse off of some dealer that has some still. Just wanted to know if there is a frame like it so I could refer him to a different brand. He is sold on the Impulse but the fact of having a manufacture that is going out of business is not this best idea I told him. I was thinking of recommending Storck to him.


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

Well,
I bought one recently and I am not too concerned about them being around. I spoke with the US distributor Ochsner who stated the German branch of Isaac was recently closed, but the UK division will continue to sell and service warranty issues. 

I did however get them to send me a back up rear derailleur hanger just in case. So if your friend gets a good deal which I got on the Isaac, go for it. The way I see it, if I get 3-5 years of use without any issues, if I have a warranty issue, I would probably just buy a new frame anyway. Carbon frames are disposable IMO, if you want a lifetime frame, buy titanium.










s.willia.h said:


> That's right Isaac is going out of business. A friend of mine wants to purchase a Impulse off of some dealer that has some still. Just wanted to know if there is a frame like it so I could refer him to a different brand. He is sold on the Impulse but the fact of having a manufacture that is going out of business is not this best idea I told him. I was thinking of recommending Storck to him.


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

man that looks nice. i want one of those too! hook me up? haha

isn't it ultra stiff? how's the comfort on the bike?


----------



## Lazyrider (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey,
Thanks, it is a really simple but sophisticated looking bike. It is a good change of pace from the usual frames with a million decals all over it. As far as the ride, I am a bigger guy as far as cyclists go. I am thin and in shape but I still weigh 185lb so I am not a little guy who may find it too stiff.

The Isaac is very stiff in the BB, HUGE downtube but they put a 27.2mm seatpost to take the edge off the stiffness of the frame. My other bikes have a larger 31.6mm seatpost
but are not as stiff in the BB or front end. Very snappy ride but it is comfortable enough. 40
mile rides feel good. I am gonna put some Easton EA90 SLX wheels on it to lighten it up a little more. It is a hair over 16lbs now. 




simplyhankk said:


> man that looks nice. i want one of those too! hook me up? haha
> 
> isn't it ultra stiff? how's the comfort on the bike?


----------



## gustavohernandez (Nov 13, 2009)

This is my built, hope you like it.


----------

